# Country Flame 02 Stove CL Purchase



## 930dreamer (Oct 2, 2013)

I picked up this JAN1990 stove today for $175. It needs a new piece of glass and the two blowers will need a looking over. Very nice plate steel that needs a good cleaning and repaint.


----------



## mellow (Oct 2, 2013)

Always loved those door handles,  Squire made some like that as well.

How is the firebox?  Does it have a cat in it?


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 2, 2013)

Just reading the owners manual, will need to check on the Cat. A new one is $230.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm finally back in town with my new to me stove. Having use of a forklift is a great thing. Not sure what happened to the Cat cover? Some quick work in the blast cabinet did wonders for the door.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 5, 2013)

Some more work on the stove today.


----------



## mellow (Oct 7, 2013)

I have never seen a cat so plugged up before.  I would contact country flame and see if they still sell the cat holder assembly. 

This part may work for holding the cat:  https://www.americanenergysystems.com/catalyst.cfm#


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 7, 2013)

The Cat holder is bent/melted also so a new one is in order. I'm not sure what's the difference on the three deflectors below?

1.Catalyst 7" Round $225
2.Catalyst Holder 7" Round $65
3. O2 Catalytic Deflector $69
4. Deflector Shield, Stainless Steel $115 ??
5. Stainless Steel Deflector Shield $86 ??
6. 17.375" x 8.5" Glass (shipped with R0082 Gasket) $130


----------



## mellow (Oct 7, 2013)

Part #:  PP-516    is the picture that I posted.   They do not carry parts from that old of a stove as they bought out the assets of CF and only stock parts for the new stoves.  Sometimes some of the newer parts however will fit an older stove.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 7, 2013)

All the parts I listed  go to the CF-02 stove.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 8, 2013)

I ordered a new piece of glass Saturday, should be here this weekend. Is the gasket the rope type door seal or something else? The door had some type of sealer on it when I was cleaning it up. Is the glass installed with a sealer? I'll have to wait for the new Cat and holder.Thanks for all the help.


----------



## mellow (Oct 9, 2013)

Glass will have a gasket that sandwiches around it, then you have 8 points on that door that should have brackets that are screwed in to hold the glass.  Door gasket should be just generic rope gasket,  you can take and old piece with you to figure out what size you need to get to a local stove shop.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 12, 2013)

The new door glass has arrived. Time permitting Saturday I'll install and maybe set the paint.


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2013)

Gently tighten the glass clips. You just want them to snug up the gasket.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 12, 2013)

This didn't work out so well. I think the glass is too small as it won't stay in place, it just slides down into the bottom of the door.


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2013)

Is this pyroceram or neoceram? Neoceram is 2mm thicker.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 12, 2013)

It doesn't say. Should there be that much gap around the glass?


----------



## begreen (Oct 13, 2013)

No it looks like it's undersized by about 1/4". Is this factory replacement glass?


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 14, 2013)

begreen said:


> No it looks like it's undersized by about 1/4". Is this factory replacement glass?


 
I ordered it from the "Fireplace & Chimney Store" online.


----------



## mellow (Oct 14, 2013)

This was one of my fears ordering glass online.  Call around and see if you have a local place,  I took and traced out my cracked glass and took it to a local glass place that cut a piece of neoceram spot dead on.

Also do no use it with that missing bracket on the right,  should be easy to fab up another bracket and find the screws at Lowes or Ace hardware.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 14, 2013)

mellow said:


> This was one of my fears ordering glass online.  Call around and see if you have a local place,  I took and traced out my cracked glass and took it to a local glass place that cut a piece of neoceram spot dead on.
> 
> Also do no use it with that missing bracket on the right,  should be easy to fab up another bracket and find the screws at Lowes or Ace hardware.


 
I'll check out the local glass shops, I picked up (8) 8-32 hex headed bolts and fabbed up the lost bracket. I knew someone would catch the missing bracket. I still need a new door seal. Thanks everyone.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 16, 2013)

The stove door went to the local glass store today. They stated it was 3/4" short all around and they don't use glass that thin. The place I bought it from actually called back and wants me to measure it (their glass) and get back to them. I'll pick up the door/glass tomorrow and post some pics.


----------



## mellow (Oct 17, 2013)

Sometimes it pays to keep it local.


----------



## begreen (Oct 17, 2013)

It sounds like the glass shop sold you 3mm pyroceram instead of 5 mm neoceram.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's the new glass installed with the internet glass on top. The internet company that the glass came from stated we don't have that pattern, return it with a pattern and we'll send a new one out.


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow, those corners are way off. This is why I only recommend one online glass company and generally agree one is better off getting this done locally if possible.

The new one looks good. Are you all set to fire it up?


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 18, 2013)

The door is complete now, I'll start a small fire to set the paint this weekend.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 20, 2013)

I fired up the stove this evening, I didn't have any flue pipe on hand so the stove wouldn't draw with the door closed. I kept it around 200 degrees for the first burn. Tomorrow I'll pick up some pipe and fire it up again. Still need to clean the brass fixtures and install. Click on the pic for the video.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 21, 2013)

Another burn this afternoon, I picked up some non-wood stove flue pipe just for this test, seems to draw just fine. Click on pic for video.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm looking for some help on the firebrick setup on this stove. It has two bricks on the bottom only and I found this information from the manual. I don't know the model number other than 02?. Thanks everyone.

*REFRACTORY BRICK*
O2-P43 O2 O2 firebrick - takes 2 (ea)
O2-P44 O2 O2 firebrick - takes 4 (ea)
O2-P45 O2 O2 firebrick – takes 2 (ea)
O2-P48 02 O2 firebrick – takes 1 (ea)
PP-868 O2 O2 firebrick – takes 15 (ea)
O2-58 O2 O2 bottom firebrick - takes 4 (ea)


----------



## mellow (Oct 22, 2013)

I would make some angle iron to support some bricks on the side walls.  On older stoves like this I just play tetris with the firebrick until it all fits,  you might need to cut some.

Something like this:


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 22, 2013)

This stove has duel blowers, will fire brick effect their output in a negative way? The maximum log is 20" so I'll measure the fire box and add the brick thickness and see if I'm still at 20".


----------



## mellow (Oct 23, 2013)

Doesn't the blower blow out the top?


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, the air blows out the top, fans are on each side. I have no reason to believe it's missing any bricks, it doesn't have any tabs on the sides for holding bricks.


----------



## mellow (Oct 23, 2013)

Most older stoves do not have side bricks,  but if you look at every new stove you will see they have them,  it is for keeping the heat in the fire which is especially needed when running a cat stove.

You will have to weld on the angle iron to hold the bricks,  I have done this to older stoves and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok, start mocking up the interior for the additional bricks. Thank you.


----------



## mellow (Oct 23, 2013)

Remember the heat that the blowers blow out the top is created by the cat cruising at 1500 degrees.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone know where the Thermodisc is located on the Country Flame 02, I don't see one on this stove?

Update; one blower motor doesn't work so I need to source another one


----------



## mellow (Oct 28, 2013)

Do you have a manual for it?  It should list the location in that.  I don't think anyone else has that stove on here.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes I have the manual online, it shows the wiring diagram with the parts but doesn't show their location on the stove.


----------



## mellow (Oct 28, 2013)

All the inserts I have worked on have it located under the firebox,  are you sure it has a snapdisk?


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 28, 2013)

According to the manual it does?


----------



## mellow (Oct 28, 2013)

I have seen previous owners bypass the snapdisk and install a manual off on switch,  reason I mentioned that.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 28, 2013)

It has a manual rotary knob also.


----------



## mellow (Oct 28, 2013)

Best thing I can say is follow the wires.


----------



## 930dreamer (Nov 6, 2013)

I had the old gas burner tube removed from the masonry fireplace Monday. I still need to order a SS liner kit.


----------



## 930dreamer (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like I need a flue collar for the CF stove!


----------



## 930dreamer (Nov 18, 2013)

The new cat arrived this week, the cat holder is seriously deformed from heat. I know a steel fab shop that might be able to remove the drilled section and weld in a new piece. I'd like to try and reuse this as I know it fits the stove.


----------



## 930dreamer (Nov 24, 2013)

The chimney sweep isn't available until 10DEC, so the install is delayed. I still need to fix the Cat holder. Looks like 6" of snow overnight. We still enjoy this even though the heat gain is minimal.


----------



## 930dreamer (Dec 4, 2013)

The cat holder was dropped off at the fab shop today, I'll post the "new" pics when I pick it up.


----------



## 930dreamer (Dec 6, 2013)

I picked up the cat holder today, the stand-offs might be a little tall, need to check still. So for $60 I received a new bottom piece and a thicker shield, I'm very happy and it's going to be in the single digits tonight.


----------



## 930dreamer (Dec 11, 2013)

While cleaning the Cat holder portion in the stove, I noticed there's a crack so I'll need to address that. The chimney sweep came out today and all is well.


----------



## 930dreamer (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's a pic of the crack. What type of gasket material should I use between the cat holder and the stove, it had one when I started the clean up process.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 930dreamer (Dec 15, 2013)

How about *Interam Gasket material? This is used around some combustors?*


----------



## mellow (Dec 16, 2013)

You need to drill a hole at the end of that crack so it stops spreading, really you need to weld it since it is steel.  For temporary you could use some furnace cement on it but really it needs to be welded.

Yes, get some gasket wrap:   http://www.servicesales.com/catalytic-combustors-gasket-wrap-c-51_326.html


----------



## 930dreamer (Dec 16, 2013)

mellow said:


> You need to drill a hole at the end of that crack so it stops spreading, really you need to weld it since it is steel.  For temporary you could use some furnace cement on it but really it needs to be welded.
> 
> Yes, get some gasket wrap:   http://www.servicesales.com/catalytic-combustors-gasket-wrap-c-51_326.html


 
The problem I have is the crack runs into the horizontal piece and I can't see past that. I'll drill at the end that I can see and weld.


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 19, 2013)

You've done some nice work with that stove. Hope you continue this thread, sure like to see it installed and cooking. 

Richard


----------



## 930dreamer (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, I installed the new combustor and gasket today. I'll post the YouTube video of the burn after it loads.


----------

